# The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort



## tjorhom (Sep 15, 2008)

I won an e-bay sale yesterday for:
Here is your chance to own an Annual Deeded Property (Does Not Expire) at a bargain price. One Bedroom, One Bathroom unit (Deeded unit 418; sleeps 4) Floating RED Week's 1-50 (allows you to make a reservation for anyone of the aforementioned weeks; Fri/Sat/Sun Check in/out) at Hilton's The Bay Club at Waikola Beach Resort, an RCI GOLD CROWN, located in Waikoloa, HI.  This unit is worth *4,800 Hilton Grand Vacation Points *(the unit has not been converted into HGVC points, but can be for a start up fee of $399 and an annual membership fee of approx. $95).  All fees are current with mortgage paid in full, you will receive clear title guaranteed! Usage is Annual.  Your usage and fees start next year in 2009.  The 2008 maintenance fees have been paid in full.  Fees are billed annually in the amount of $893. Purchase this ownership NOW at a fraction of the original price! This auction is subject to Hilton's right of first refusal.  If Hilton exercises this right you will receive a full refund.  This is a Low Reserve auction ($4,000) !!! 

It seemed like an incredible deal, or am I missing something?


----------



## tjorhom (Sep 15, 2008)

The e-bay link is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360087306656


----------



## Blues (Sep 15, 2008)

You're not missing anything.  You got a very good deal.  Here's hoping it passes Hilton's ROFR!    

-Bob


----------



## tjorhom (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

i paid $4000 BTW.


----------



## linsj (Sep 15, 2008)

Blues said:


> Here's hoping it passes Hilton's ROFR!



I don't think it has ROFR since it's an affiliate.

*tjorhom,* that's a great price.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 15, 2008)

You did great!!

Congrats.


----------



## lamb (Sep 15, 2008)

I own at the Bay Club and have for many years via a resale.  Can I still participate in the Hilton Grand Vacation Points system?  If so, is it recommended?


----------



## judgerey (Sep 15, 2008)

lamb said:


> I own at the Bay Club and have for many years via a resale.  Can I still participate in the Hilton Grand Vacation Points system?  If so, is it recommended?



You can probably still join HGVC.  You have to pay a one-time fee of $399, and then your week will be worth a certain amount of HGVC pts depending on unit size and season.  I own at Seaworld (retail :annoyed and Bay Club (eBay resale - 4,800 pts EOY for $3200).  I've used my Bay Club points in HGVC for stays at Seaworld and through RCI.  HGVC is a great system, and you should join.


----------



## judgerey (Sep 15, 2008)

linsj said:


> I don't think it has ROFR since it's an affiliate.
> 
> *tjorhom,* that's a great price.



There is ROFR at Bay Club.  Your price will probably pass, as I bought for less fairly recently and it passed ROFR.  You can never tell, however.  We'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 15, 2008)

It's really good deal! Congrats!
Keep us know if you passed ROFR.


----------



## tjorhom (Sep 15, 2008)

*I am keeping my fingers crossed!*

I have started to work with the seller and I am keeping my fingers crossed hoping it will go through without a hitch.

A warning however:
After winning the bid I got an e-mail claiming to be from the seller saying that his PayPal was broken and to send him a cashiers chack, and that by the way he was located in Spain!!!!  Very interesting, I am contemplating keeping this scoundler hoping for a while with my own bogus messages, but I don't think I have the time.


----------



## annenp (Sep 15, 2008)

tjorhom said:


> I have started to work with the seller and I am keeping my fingers crossed hoping it will go through without a hitch.
> 
> A warning however:
> After winning the bid I got an e-mail claiming to be from the seller saying that his PayPal was broken and to send him a cashiers chack, and that by the way he was located in Spain!!!!  Very interesting, I am contemplating keeping this scoundler hoping for a while with my own bogus messages, but I don't think I have the time.



be very careful - I personally would not send the cashier's check (especially to spain) and would only pay with some protection backup like visa or paypal......


----------



## tlsbooks (Sep 15, 2008)

tjorhom said:


> his PayPal was broken



His paypal is broken?  Maybe he dropped it or someone stepped on it.  I hope he can get it fixed soon...poor baby.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 15, 2008)

tjorhom said:


> I have started to work with the seller and I am keeping my fingers crossed hoping it will go through without a hitch.
> 
> A warning however:
> After winning the bid I got an e-mail claiming to be from the seller saying that his PayPal was broken and to send him a cashiers chack, and that by the way he was located in Spain!!!!  Very interesting, I am contemplating keeping this scoundler hoping for a while with my own bogus messages, but I don't think I have the time.


-----------
He (the guy in Spain) may be a harmless scammer, but you really should not play in the same sandbox with these cretins, lest they find out more about you than you intended.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 15, 2008)

Why don't you insist on using a closing company?  I would never send direct payment for a TS purchase of more than $20.  If the seller balks, offer to pay the closing company's costs (if it is still worth it to you).  

Kurt


----------



## tjorhom (Sep 16, 2008)

I guess I wasn't quite clear in my message (I am a better talker than typer), but the guy is a total scam.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 16, 2008)

What we are saying is that for all TS purchases, you should never pay up front with pay pal or check ect. ( unless your working with one of the very well established TS companies.)

With all TS purchases, most Tugger recommend that you *have a reliable closing company hold the money in their escrow account *while they do the paperwork to transfer the title/deed into your name.  

DO NOT pay the seller directly!!  If he is a scammer he'll walk away. BUT, If he is just clue-less, he'll figure out that he needs to have a closing company transfer title and use their escrow too.


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 16, 2008)

I just looked at the ad and saw it's a Laman34, who uses Timeshare Closing Service exclusively.

The are generally reputable and you shouldn't have much trouble...but don't belive the e-mail you got.  Deal with the information you have in the ad and if in doubt, contact TCS directly with the ad #.   They'll be able to get you on your way scam free.


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 17, 2008)

I believe laman 34 is ok, but the e-mail you got from the guy in spain is a total scam. He is sending the e-mails (messages) to the winning bidders and request money to send to spain. 
laman 34 doesn't request money to himself, they use timeshare closing services as a escrow company/closing agent. I have purchased a TS from them before and I paid my TS through paypal. It is escrow company's paypal account, not laman34's.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 18, 2008)

Clearly a scam. Too bad - it was a good deal. I would ignore him. Screwing around back can be dangerous - think road rage.


----------



## tjorhom (Sep 18, 2008)

The sale is not a scam only the fishing e-mail received when winning the bid.

PS! DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICTURES FROM THIS RESORT?


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 18, 2008)

tjorhom said:


> The sale is not a scam only the fishing e-mail received when winning the bid.
> 
> PS! DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICTURES FROM THIS RESORT?


If you go to the HGVC website and the RCI website, they both have pictures of the resort. 

The resort itself is about 15 -2 story buildings


			
				ttom said:
			
		

> the Bay Club is 10 buildings with 3 stories each (villas are only duplexes)


. Each bldg has 4-6 units. I think it has 2 small pool areas. 

The resort is on a golf course across the street ( & ocean) from a huge Hilton hotel resort. Therefore the hilton hotel blocks most of the ocean views from the Bay Club. The general resort area has 2 huge hotels, 2 or 3 golf courses, two small shoppping areas, and several condo complexs. 

Outside of the developed resort area, there are huge lava fields. Looks almost like a moon-scape.


----------



## TTom (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually, the Bay Club is 10 buildings with 3 stories each (villas are only duplexes).  It is right next door to HGVC Kohala Suites, which has about 7 or 8 three story buildings.  None of the 1BR units have any view of the ocean (that I can recall), and there is only a very limited ocean view from the 2BR units.  The top floors are the "penthouse" units, so their view is probably a bit better.

FWIW, the 2BR units are probably the biggest units we have ever stayed in.  Very comfortable.  One BR was fine for the two of us (also relatively large, as I recall).

We have owned for 10 years (our first TS), but haven't stayed there for a while.

Tom


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 22, 2008)

tjorhom said:


> The sale is not a scam only the fishing e-mail received when winning the bid.
> 
> PS! DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICTURES FROM THIS RESORT?



Just read what happened! Great news!


----------



## Kdudley311 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am currently staying at HGVC Waikoloa.  We are touring a Bay Club unit tomorrow morning just to see what one looks like (for comparison).  I have talked with a couple of people in the fitness club staying at Bay Club and they have each said the units are very large (about 1,600 square feet) and the only thing you can't use is the waterslide pools at the HWV.  The slides aren't very big so I might go for the bigger units at Bay Club next time.  These at the HGVC are a little small for 4 adults.  When we are all in the living room, it seems kind of cramped but still doable.  The Bay Club units look beautiful from the outside.  Hey, in any case, it's Hawaii right?  It's a tough job, but someone's got to do it :whoopie:


----------



## lynne (Sep 23, 2008)

We love the Bay Club units.  Before moving here, we have stayed numerous times in the 2 bedroom units and loved the spaciousness.


----------



## tjorhom (Sep 23, 2008)

Kdudley311

Please let me know what you think after you have seen them, I bought sight unseen!!!!!


----------



## tjorhom (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got told that HGVC waived the ROFR for my resale buy.  So my purchase should go through.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats!!  The whole area is great and I'm sure you'll love your time there.


----------



## Kdudley311 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Bay Club Updates*

Hello:

I toured a Bay Club 2 bedroom unit.  It was HUGE!  It was not as high end as the HGVC Waikoloa but still very nice.  I asked the assistant manager if this unit was representative of a usual two bedroom and he indicated it was.

Correct, there is not an ocean view, but still a nice view of tropical greens if they put you facing the Waikoloa Drive side of the resort.  Our HGVC unit (Building 17) faced Waikoloa Villas and it was very pretty.

I also attended an owner's update at the Bay Club before my tour.  They are making numerous improvements to the resort, including a "top to bottom" renovation in 2009-2010 (this is 1-2 years earlier than expected).  The ponds are being redone soon (the ponds were kind of green).  In addition, Hilton is taking over management of the restauarant.  There is also talk about having snorkel rentals, umbrellas, etc. for rent or possibly just amassing some common items for loan.

After the renovation, I would probably prefer to stay there instead of HGVC Waikoloa because of the unit size.  The assistant manager that gave me the tour also indicated that Hilton is working on negotiations to acquire more of the Bay Club inventory, including the "open season" inventory that would allow more reservations at Bay Club for HGVC owners.

Sorry, in all the hoopla, I forgot to take my camera to take pics of the units.  It is tropical motif and the walls are painted moss green, tropical red, etc. - very pretty!


----------



## tjorhom (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for your update, I really appriciate it a lot.  I am looking forward to go and sjow my kids Hawaii.

Thanks!


----------



## bacon4jp (Sep 30, 2008)

*Just purchased the 7,000 annual points at the Hilton Bay Club*

Hello,
I'm new to timeshare... I just purchased the Hilton Bay Club timeshare. It's 7,000 annual points. I got it for $7,618. It looks like a great deal. The concern I have is that since this is an affiliate, is there a chance that Hilton could cut the relationship?

By they way, what are the chances of this not getting through ROFR? From what I understand, Hilton doesn't have the right since this is an affiliate?

Thanks in advance for your responses...


----------



## allenh91801 (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw that auction on Ebay.  What a good deal you got.  Congratulations.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 30, 2008)

In theory, Hilton + Bay Club could cut their ties at some point; however, this relationship has apparently existed since time began, and they seem to be so inter-dependent on booking Hilton's overflow that I doubt that either is going anywhere, anytime soon.


----------



## tjorhom (Sep 30, 2008)

*You should be fine BACON4JP*



bacon4jp said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to timeshare... I just purchased the Hilton Bay Club timeshare. It's 7,000 annual points. I got it for $7,618. It looks like a great deal. The concern I have is that since this is an affiliate, is there a chance that Hilton could cut the relationship?
> 
> By they way, what are the chances of this not getting through ROFR? From what I understand, Hilton doesn't have the right since this is an affiliate?
> ...



They do have the ROFR, but they accepted my purchase the was $4000 for 4800 points so I would doubt that will refuse it.

This seems to be a great time to buy for anyone that has extra money.  With the economy in the tank, they (HGVC) want to fill the TS slots.  I addition there are many people that need to get out of their TS.


----------



## Harry (Oct 2, 2008)

*I would have bid on this*

I think you got a great deal.  You have the one bedroom probably $1,000 below market.  We own there, and prefer it to the newer resort, where we stayed the first week it was open.  The week (two years ago) was reserved for Hilton execs but we got in due to a reservation mess up.  We were told by a nice person we met at the pool the resort (Bay Club) would always be associated with Hilton.  Apparently it has something to do with the management arrangements. The nice guy turned out to be one the top principals in Hilton's Grand Vacation Club.


----------



## bacon4jp (Oct 4, 2008)

*So I got a better deal (I think)...*

First of all, thanks everyone for your responses... This is a great site!!!

I was in the process of signing the contracts for the 7,000 points deal at the Bay Club for $7,618 (plus closing costs of $700) which I got on ebay, then I got a better deal I think. I was offered an 8,400 point timeshare at the Bay Club for $8,400 (plus $700 for closing costs). That's $1 per point. The maintenance fee is a little higher but I like the points. Any comments??

I'm going to buy this! However, since this is my first timeshare, I'm kind of scared... I feel like the prices may be going down even lower... 

Oh well, even if they do, I'll be in Hawaii enjoying the sun...


----------



## DEROS (Oct 4, 2008)

*ROFR*



bacon4jp said:


> First of all, thanks everyone for your responses... This is a great site!!!
> 
> I was in the process of signing the contracts for the 7,000 points deal at the Bay Club for $7,618 (plus closing costs of $700) which I got on ebay, then I got a better deal I think. I was offered an 8,400 point timeshare at the Bay Club for $8,400 (plus $700 for closing costs). That's $1 per point. The maintenance fee is a little higher but I like the points. Any comments??
> 
> ...



That is a great price if it passes ROFR.  Even during economic down turn, there is a point where HGVC will not let a property go.  Unless the secondary market gets flooded with HGVC units for sale at a very low price, with a flood of people wanting to buy at the low price, HGVC figures that they can buy it at a low price and sell it at the developers cost.  Also, HGVC only exercises ROFR if there is a valid offer to purchase.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 5, 2008)

bacon4jp said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to timeshare... I just purchased the Hilton Bay Club timeshare. It's 7,000 annual points. I got it for $7,618. It looks like a great deal. The concern I have is that since this is an affiliate, is there a chance that Hilton could cut the relationship?
> 
> By they way, what are the chances of this not getting through ROFR? From what I understand, Hilton doesn't have the right since this is an affiliate?
> ...




There has been talk that they may cut ties. Especially with the new Kingsland properties. Thus the drop in price. Just talk for now though.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Have stayed at both the Bay Club and HGVC Waikoloa


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kdudley311 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I toured a Bay Club 2 bedroom unit.  It was HUGE!  It was not as high end as the HGVC Waikoloa but still very nice.  I asked the assistant manager if this unit was representative of a usual two bedroom and he indicated it was.
> 
> ...



Ive stayed in the Bay Club, and although they are larger there is a drop in quality when compared to HGVC. 
These units do need to be renovated, Of course, during the tour they show you the best one.
You are wise to wait until after the renovations b4 purchase


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 5, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> There has been talk that they may cut ties. Especially with the new Kingsland properties. Thus the drop in price. Just talk for now though.



The "talk" seems to be coming from a few salespeople trying to get you to buy a much more expensive Kingsland property when you can get the Bay Club for a fraction of the price.

True, the Bay Club is not stainless steel and granite countertops.  But it is very, very comfortable and clean.  The layout, size, and L-shaped lanai can't be beat.



bacon4jp said:


> I'm going to buy this! However, since this is my first timeshare, I'm kind of scared.



You won't be sorry.  At 8400 points it sounds like you purchased a grand villa.  You're going to love your vacations.


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 6, 2008)

This is one of our favorite resorts and we love the lanais.  The resort and pools are very nice and quiet too.  As mentioned before the units are very large and the two bedrooms have very nice large bathroom areas.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 6, 2008)

bacon4jp said:


> First of all, thanks everyone for your responses... This is a great site!!!
> 
> I was in the process of signing the contracts for the 7,000 points deal at the Bay Club for $7,618 (plus closing costs of $700) which I got on ebay, then I got a better deal I think. I was offered an 8,400 point timeshare at the Bay Club for $8,400 (plus $700 for closing costs). That's $1 per point. The maintenance fee is a little higher but I like the points. Any comments??
> 
> ...



At the risk of being the one to throw a wet blanket on this, a couple of thoughts.

Bay Club is one of the easiest HGVC properties to exchange into either within the HGVC system or RCI.   Like most Hawaii properties, the MF's are quite a bit higher than other places.   Bay Club wasn't developed by HGVC and there are weeks that have HGVC membership and those that don't.   If it's a non-HGVC week, you can join but for extra money (a few hundred $ I belive).  I seem to recall a thread that affliate weeks in HGVC are accounted for and operate a little differently by HGVC than those at HGVC developed resorts. 

From a strictly long term cost standpoint, it would be less expensive to purchase a week at HGVC developed resort on the mainland (RESALE) or even an resort which is part of RCI with low maintenance fee's and exchange in, UNLESS it's important to you to use your home resort privalige 12 months out.  The strategy could save you one-third to half of what Bay Club MF's run. 

That said, we stayed a week at Bay Club last spring and loved the place for all the reasons previously stated.   In fact we were on a 2 week trip, did our second week at HHV in Waikiki and liked the atmosphere at Bay Club and the Big Island better for our tastes.

Something to consider.


----------



## bacon4jp (Oct 7, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> At the risk of being the one to throw a wet blanket on this, a couple of thoughts.
> 
> Bay Club is one of the easiest HGVC properties to exchange into either within the HGVC system or RCI.   Like most Hawaii properties, the MF's are quite a bit higher than other places.   Bay Club wasn't developed by HGVC and there are weeks that have HGVC membership and those that don't.   If it's a non-HGVC week, you can join but for extra money (a few hundred $ I belive).  I seem to recall a thread that affliate weeks in HGVC are accounted for and operate a little differently by HGVC than those at HGVC developed resorts.
> 
> ...



Thanks UW (and everyone else!). I agree the MFs are a little higher than what I care for. But the price for all of the 8,400 point timeshares I've seen is at least $15,000 or more. Since I'm getting this for $8,400 (plus closing), my break even point for the MF/Purchase Price relationship is about 10 years. I based that on probably paying about $400 more per year than what I would if I went to, lets say Vegas.  I would have loved to have gotten one in Vegas but even there, it was running a minimum of $12,000 (actually, I think that was for a 7,000 point TS).  My plan is to use this TS until I can find a HGVC developed 8,400 point TS for around $12,000 (I may be dreaming...) 


If someone has a HGVC TS (not affiliate) for 8,400 points for under $12,000, let me know... I would love to buy it from you...

As for the Bay Club/HGVC relationship - I was concerned that they would cut the affiliation so I asked the agent helping me with this transaction, who I trust based on reputation, reach out to HGVC management and ask about the Bay Club affiliation. The response was that as long as the owners wish to have HGVC manage the property, the Bay Club would be an affiliate. I also reached out to some contacts I had that work in the industry... They said that for that location, HGVC is doing a lot of cost sharing between their own developed site and the Bay Club. It would be very expensive for them to part ways... Of course this is all second hand information, but based on all the things I hear, I don't think the relationship will be cut anytime soon. Now that I think about, the people that tell me about the relationship being cut are always working for HGVC selling their TS...

I would love to hear other opinions on my logic. Let me know if I'm off in my approach. I may be clouded because I want this TS...


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 8, 2008)

bacon4jp said:


> I would love to hear other opinions on my logic. Let me know if I'm off in my approach. I may be clouded because I want this TS...


Personally, I think you have a good deal.  You have taken into account the break even analysis of the higher maintenance fees and you are fine with that.

I don't think you will find an 8400 point contract for anywhere near that price in Vegas.  Just for a data point, my 8400 point contract (Orlando) was about $16K (resale) about three years ago.  Vegas tends to go for a bit more than Orlando, due to slightly lower MFs.  But there are not many 3BR HGVC units in Vegas, so the 8400 point packages are fairly rare.

The only risk you are running with the Bay Club is greater possibility of a special assessment, given that the property is a bit older.  But HGVC generally manages their properties pretty well and have ample reserves, so any special assessment should not be huge.

Enjoy your purchase!
Kurt


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!  The Bay Club is beautiful. There is a very convenient shuttle that will take you all around the local area.  Join HGVC.  It is very user friendly and extremely flexible.


----------



## reddiablosv (Oct 8, 2008)

*The wet blanket. An honest opinion.*

First of all, let me start out by saying that I own an EOY unit worth 7K points that I bought on ebay for $1900.   I then paid the $300 that was required to convert to HGVC.  I bought at the Bay Club as a cheap way into the HHV.  I have owned the unit for four years and have yet to book the HHV.   That is my choice.  In the meantime I have rented my bay club unit and stayed there myself.   IMHO, it is overrated!   Your best view is of the golf course. You do not have access to the Hilton Waikaloa pools without an additional hefty fee.  The units are large, but the view is poorand the units dated.    The view is poor compared to my Shearwater penthouse unit on Kauai, or even my beachfront unit at the Pono Kai.   Both of which either are much cheaper (PK) or comprable in price (Shearwater).  The bay club units are about the same size and quality as my Paniolo Greens units, but are inferior to the Shearwater.  MY MFs at Paniolo are about 60% of the Bay Club's MFs and the Paniolo includes discounted golf green fees.   $25 per 18 holes and includes a cart.  At the Bay Club you look at the golf course , but at Paniolo you look over the course and you can play it too!!.  At present I do not plan to return to the Bay Club.  I will try my trade to HHV and hopefully will enjoy it and justify my purchase.  Ben


----------



## ricoba (Oct 8, 2008)

reddiablosv said:


> First of all, let me start out by saying that I own an EOY unit worth 7K points that I bought on ebay for $1900.   I then paid the $300 that was required to convert to HGVC.  I bought at the Bay Club as a cheap way into the HHV.  I have owned the unit for four years and have yet to book the HHV.   That is my choice.  In the meantime I have rented my bay club unit and stayed there myself.   IMHO, it is overrated!   Your best view is of the golf course. You do not have access to the Hilton Waikaloa pools without an additional hefty fee.  The units are large, but the view is poorand the units dated.    The view is poor compared to my Shearwater penthouse unit on Kauai, or even my beachfront unit at the Pono Kai.   Both of which either are much cheaper (PK) or comprable in price (Shearwater).  The bay club units are about the same size and quality as my Paniolo Greens units, but are inferior to the Shearwater.  MY MFs at Paniolo are about 60% of the Bay Club's MFs and the Paniolo includes discounted golf green fees.   $25 per 18 holes and includes a cart.  At the Bay Club you look at the golf course , but at Paniolo you look over the course and you can play it too!!.  At present I do not plan to return to the Bay Club.  I will try my trade to HHV and hopefully will enjoy it and justify my purchase.  Ben



I am glad to hear an owner say what I feel about the Bay Club.  I too feel it is overrated and outdated.  We had a villa bottom floor unit, could hear all the movement above us and looked out on to a little pond and on to the main road.  

While I agree the OP probably has a good deal, I for one would not return to the Bay Club, and I by no means am some sort of snooty hoity toity snob.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 9, 2008)

If your idea of vacationing, is staying at the resort the whole vacation, then IMHO the Bay Club isn't the place for you. 

BUT if your idea of vacationing, is to have a comfortable unit and a nice resort on the Big Island of Hawaii, the the Bay Club is a great place to own/stay. 

My DW has us on the go for most of our vacations, and our last visit to the area ( we stayed at the HGVC-Waikoloa) we were busy most of the time. Therefore we found the TSs in Waikoloa to fit our needs wonderfully.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> If your idea of vacationing, is staying at the resort the whole vacation, then IMHO the Bay Club isn't the place for you.
> 
> BUT if your idea of vacationing, is to have a comfortable unit and a nice resort on the Big Island of Hawaii, the the Bay Club is a great place to own/stay.
> 
> My DW has us on the go for most of our vacations, and our last visit to the area ( we stayed at the HGVC-Waikoloa) we were busy most of the time. Therefore we found the TSs in Waikoloa to fit our needs wonderfully.



I think the issue is- there is nothing wrong with a person having the best of both worlds-
If good money is going to be spent on a timeshare , the buyer has every right to expect the best out of the unit 
If they want "dated but comfortable" there are a lot of condo rentals available
I myself use the Bay Club to add three or four days to my Waikoloa vacation-
the good thing with the Bay Club is there are almost always units available.So the Bay Club does serve its purpose.
Bu  it is important that a new bay Club buyer know that the unit itself is dated and a step =-down, when compared to HGVC Waik and Kingsland. It is also equally important to be aware that a Bay Club  buyer is not entitled to some HGVC benefits as it is an affiliate.
Of course the good part is it is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## tjorhom (Oct 13, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> ... It is also equally important to be aware that a Bay Club  buyer is not entitled to some HGVC benefits as it is an affiliate.
> Of course the good part is it is fairly inexpensive.




What exactly are the benefits you do not get as an affiliate?  Is it just the elite status or is there more?


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 13, 2008)

tjorhom said:


> What exactly are the benefits you do not get as an affiliate?  Is it just the elite status or is there more?


You are not eligible for elite status if you buy resale, no matter if it is an affiliate or HGVC-owned resort.

Kurt


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 16, 2008)

There were a few of them - Some others may be more knowledgable on this subject.  
One restriction, which I encountered while staying at Bay Club for 4 days last June was :
We were  not allowed free access to  use the HIlton Waikoloa Village pools, lagoon etc.  I think it was a 75.00 charge per day. 
Fortunately, I had another week  stay at HGVC Waikoloa- access was free then.

I know there are more - Hopefully some other Tuggers can help


----------



## tjorhom (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anybody know what the M/F for the bay club is for 2009?


----------



## tjorhom (Feb 17, 2009)

*It all went through fine.*

I just wanted to give thanks to Lamar34 for an easy and uneventful transaction.  I have scheduled my first week in Hawaii.


----------



## TTom (Feb 23, 2009)

MF for a 2BR "B" unit is $1162(?) +/- a few dollars.  Don't have bill handy right now.

Tom


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Feb 23, 2009)

That sounds right Tom.  I believe that is what our quote was on our escrow paperwork for a B unit.


----------



## levatino (Mar 3, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-800-HGVC-Poin...ZTimeshares?hash=item53dfea2022#ht_4587wt_939

Wow....  Is it me, or is this a scream of a deal?  Was this won by a tugger?

moments later this one did not even reach $800
http://cgi.ebay.com/HGVC-POINTS-HIL...ZTimeshares?hash=item3a5827811e#ht_9400wt_939


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 4, 2010)

levatino said:


> Wow....  Is it me, or is this a scream of a deal?  Was this won by a tugger?


Some reasons may include that the Bay Club is an affiliate, an older resort, and has high maintenance fees.  For almost the same MF, I get 8400 points every year vs. the 4800 points in this deal.  Unless I needed a specific week every year at the Bay Club, it seems like pretty expensive points (in the long run) to me.

Kurt


----------



## chum94555 (Mar 4, 2010)

Out of curiosity I asked my agent if I wanted to sale my 8200 points in Bay Club, what it can bring? he indicated BayClub prices are very low at present and cannot bring in more than $7000 ..This is fyi only

ks


----------



## GregT (Mar 4, 2010)

Also, Bay Club has a healthy Special Assessment this year which might be depressing prices.....


----------



## levatino (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, another 5000 points package at $4200 complete, this one in Vegas....

It seems its a buyers market.

Paul

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4271&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_11810wt_1165


----------



## Conan (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope this won't be banned as an advertisement - - trust me I have no connection to the seller.

If you take a look at Redweek, you'll find a seller who claims to have 4,800 EO(odd)Y at HGVC Bay Club that he'll sell for $1.00 if you'll pay closing costs (and I guess transfer charges and the 2010 maint/assessment).

I was tempted but given the maintenance, especially for only 4,800 points, I'm going to pass.  Also I wonder if it's a waste of time given a likely ROFR.


----------



## echino (Apr 16, 2010)

8,400 annual platinum points at the Bay Club got zero bids even at $1 on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200457958767

I am thinking of picking up a unit like that with the sole purpose to use the points to book Club Intrawest in Whistler. Will it work?


----------



## Lavalava (Jul 18, 2010)

levatino said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-800-HGVC-Poin...ZTimeshares?hash=item53dfea2022#ht_4587wt_939
> 
> Wow....  Is it me, or is this a scream of a deal?  Was this won by a tugger?
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was me who won that auction back in March. I wasn't a Tugger then 

My wife and I just got back from The Bay Club last week. We enjoyed our 1/1 unit in Bldg 2. When the renovations are complete, it will be "choice" brah! 

They are working on the first two bldgs nearest HGVC Waikoloa, as well as the 2 BR Villa units right now. From the looks of the fresh paint and torn out appliances, carpet, etc.. these are definitely going to be the place to be when the renovations are done. My 1 BR is BIG, with a huge lanai that wraps around. Try to get that at HGVC Kingsland and Waikoloa!

As far as the pools go, etc.. not a big issue. I'll take the black sand, salt water, and ocean breeze any day. 

Mahalo,

LL


----------

